# Marathon vs. Decathlon vs. Boulevard



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm in love with my Triumph, but now the 40 pound max seems so inadequate(yes, those videos floating around had something to do with it!). So I've been back to researching carseats and I think I'm gonna go for it and get a Britax. My reasoning for not getting one before(well, aside from the cost issue) was seeing several mentions of the straps becoming too short. Has anyone had or heard of this problem? My toddler's a very hefty girl. And would you recommend the Marathon, Decathlon, or Boulevard? For some reason my computer won't display the fact sheets from Britax's website about each...what exactly are the differences between them? I did see a review somewhere that said that the Decathlon is best for chunky kids- anyone know about that?
Thanks.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Marathon, the base model. All 3 are the same plastic shell, with different features. Has slots for the straps, comfy and easy to install. Lots of cute covers to pick from.

Decathalon, one step up - comes with an infant pillow (good for infants, useless for toddlers) and slots for straps. Crotch strap is also adjustable, some people love it, some find it unnecessary. You use the one closest to baby as possible. Not a huge cover selection.

Boulevard, teh most expensive, the most features. Of the 3 we have this one. Has no slots, the headrest and harness adjust up and down to exactly where you want them. Comes with infant insert, has side impact protection (the headwings) that the other 2 don't offer.

You can find the Blvd. online for the same price as the marathon in stores... Babies-r-us carries all 3 models if you want to touch and play with them first. Albee Baby and BabyAge usually have good prices and free shipping.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Never heard of too short straps as an issue....

Boulevard is the way to go IMO









-Angela


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

I am wanting to get a britax for my son and then another one in the spring for the new babe. boulevards sound good, especially since we would want to use it from birth on up. going to check out the recommended sites. yay free shipping!


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Is the Roundabout the red headed step child in the Britax family?


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

The Roundabout is a smaller version (the shell is significantly shorter) and has a lowe rweight limit.

The other 3 go to 65 lbs FF, while the Roundabout only goes to 40 (I think, I don't have one).

Most kids outgrow the Roundabout by height by age 2 or so, while most kids outgrow the MA/DC/BV by height at 50-55 lbs.

I've also never heard of short straps on any of them, and have seen babies of many different sizes in all of them.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976* 
The Roundabout is a smaller version (the shell is significantly shorter) and has a lowe rweight limit.

The other 3 go to 65 lbs FF, while the Roundabout only goes to 40 (I think, I don't have one).

Most kids outgrow the Roundabout by height by age 2 or so, while most kids outgrow the MA/DC/BV by height at 50-55 lbs.

I've also never heard of short straps on any of them, and have seen babies of many different sizes in all of them.

I believe you are correct on the weight limit. I chose it b/c I have a Neon and really needed a smaller seat (plus it was on sale for $180). When DD outgrows it we'll probably get a different Britax convertable seat, assuming I have a larger car by then.

I didn't think the weight limit was a biggie, I'd just move her to a booster, buta friend of a friend just lost her 3 year old when she flew out of the booster upon being hit by a drunk driver. So dd will be FF as long as possible and then in a convertable as long as possible. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

We have the Decathlon, and I am not that happy with it, although I've gotten used to it as time has gone by. I really hated it when I first got it, although I've now forgotten half the reasons, lol. It isn't that easy to get dd buckled in, and I have a really hard time adjusting the straps ... tightening them is nearly impossible. My friend also has a Decathlon, and hers is very easy to tighten, so I think it's just something about my seat. The adjustable crotch strap is useless ... we put dd in this seat at 5 or 6 months, and it had to be in the biggest position from the get go. And even then, it seems tight. Oh, and the first one I got was defective (the straps loosened without having to push the button!!!!). And the buckle doesn't make a "clicking" sound, so I'm always wondering if it's fastened, and have to tug on it to make sure. Overall, I'm less than impressed, and would not buy this seat again. If I have another babe, I'll look at a different Britax, but might consider another brand too.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I also remember reading on another thread that one have the high end britax seats (decathalon?) had the button to loosen the straps within the child's reach, and a lot of kids were letting themselves out on the road. Major hazard. Maybe someone here can tell you which model, and if not I know I read it on another thread here.


----------



## greenkids (Jul 26, 2005)

I love the Marathon! Will go up to 60lbs , has high safety ratings. My DD has been in it since about 9 mo, she is 18mo now. I love the ratchet strap feature, always ensures a tight fit, DD can't reach the release either. I didn't get the Decathalon back then for two reasons. 1. Same seat as the Marathon, more $$$. 2. DD would go nuts with those "side things", she would think they were blinders or something. She loves looking out the window. They just seemed to keep her view on the back of the seat in front of her.

Never heard of the "too short" thing.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a marathon here too, and love it. My dd's been in it since about 4-5 months, she's 21 months now. It's very easy to get her in/out and tighten/loosen the straps. I am no expert, but it seems very safe...once my dh gets it installed, we don't really like to move it out of the car







We have it anchored down really well. Cost wasn't an issue for me, my dad bought our marathon for us. But if I have another baby before my dd outgrows this seat, the new one will be getting a Britax as well, and possibly another marathon.


----------

